# My laptop killed 2 External HDDs



## daksham (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a sony T-Series which has two USB ports one USB 3.0 and a USB 2.0 port... the usb 3.0 port is a bit damged i.e. the blue plastic support came out bt i pushed it back in... i had a WD Elements which worked perfectly fine and i remember connecting it to the USB 3.0 port bt it didnt detect though i got the light... then i plugged it in USB 2.0 it worked so i backed up data on it bt then after a clean install of OS i again plugged it in the USB 3.0 port and it didnt detect neither in the USB 2.0 port then an expert found out the head was stuck so he copied data to another drive of TOURO make and he too plugged it in the USB 3.0 and no detection and then in USB 2.0 without detection... his HDD head also got stuck and remember that the light on both of them was on and the WD elements was just a day old... I have a Seagate too shld i plug it in??


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 11, 2015)

daksham said:


> I have a sony T-Series which has two USB ports one USB 3.0 and a USB 2.0 port... the usb 3.0 port is a bit damged i.e. the blue plastic support came out bt i pushed it back in... i had a WD Elements which worked perfectly fine and i remember connecting it to the USB 3.0 port bt it didnt detect though i got the light... then i plugged it in USB 2.0 it worked so i backed up data on it bt then after a clean install of OS i again plugged it in the USB 3.0 port and it didnt detect neither in the USB 2.0 port then an expert found out the head was stuck so he copied data to another drive of TOURO make and he too plugged it in the USB 3.0 and no detection and then in USB 2.0 without detection... his HDD head also got stuck and remember that the light on both of them was on and the WD elements was just a day old... I have a Seagate too shld i plug it in??


*
so your 1 day old hdd died? then the hdd is faulty.*

laptop cannot kill your hdd's. God can. and the way you handle the external HDD's can.

if the usb 3.0 port was bad and you fixed it, try to use your smartphone to move data to and from the phone and see if the phone charges and the computer can detect it.

when head was stuck how did the expert copy the data? how are you concluding the hdd's head got stuck?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2015)

daksham said:


> I have a sony T-Series which has two USB ports one USB 3.0 and a USB 2.0 port... the usb 3.0 port is a bit damged i.e. the blue plastic support came out bt i pushed it back in... i had a WD Elements which worked perfectly fine and i remember connecting it to the USB 3.0 port bt it didnt detect though i got the light... then i plugged it in USB 2.0 it worked so i backed up data on it bt then after a clean install of OS i again plugged it in the USB 3.0 port and it didnt detect neither in the USB 2.0 port then an expert found out the head was stuck so he copied data to another drive of TOURO make and he too plugged it in the USB 3.0 and no detection and then in USB 2.0 without detection... his HDD head also got stuck and remember that the light on both of them was on and the WD elements was just a day old... I have a Seagate too shld i plug it in??



Dont connect it to that USB port.
If the HDD fails to detect completely, like in device manager aswell.
Its electrical circuit is fried.
the head can't go faulty like that.

try your HDD on another PC and see if you can get the HDD to detect.


----------



## daksham (Aug 12, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Dont connect it to that USB port.
> If the HDD fails to detect completely, like in device manager aswell.
> Its electrical circuit is fried.
> the head can't go faulty like that.
> ...



Yup the circuit or something also had a problem i paid 3000 bucks for the data recovery but HDD wasn't working... Flash drives work perfectly but the rate of a charging for my iphone 5s was extremely slow so i think there is a problem with power from the USB Port as it is a bit damaged...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2015)

daksham said:


> Yup the circuit or something also had a problem i paid 3000 bucks for the data recovery but HDD wasn't working... Flash drives work perfectly but the rate of a charging for my iphone 5s was extremely slow so i think there is a problem with power from the USB Port as it is a bit damaged...



Dont use it man. Just buy a USB hub (a good one) and use your devices with it.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Aug 12, 2015)

some sort of this thing was also happened with me around 2 years ago.I had Buffalo 500Gb usb 2.0.I plugged it in my desktop...desktop disconnected it and again connected.this happened 2-3 times and hdd was crashed...I plugged it in my laptop there was grinding noise in hdd.

It was my Good luck hdd was in warranty.Buffalo sent me new USB 3.0  HDD sealed pack


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi daksham,

Did you check the drive in device manager and Disk management?

Does the power light still on when you try to connect?

Does it  make a clicking or grinding noise when you turn it on? 

Normally the heads only get stuck if the hard drive receives a strong blow from above or, with a little bad luck.

However, fluctuating voltage output from the power source (like your USB port) can also affect the circuit board of the external HDD, which in turn will affect the HDD itself.

My advice, like the others here, is to try your last HDD out with a powered USB hub (not a normal one). This may work around the problem of your faulty USB ports power. It's still a risky move, but might lessen the risk a bit.

Hope it helps.


----------

